# תגידו. מה הוא הגדרה של צולניק?



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (22/7/09)

תגידו. מה הוא הגדרה של צולניק? 
אחד שיושב ולומד רציני? או תמים?


----------



## קולמוס הנפש (22/7/09)

שניהם


----------



## זורחת כשמש (22/7/09)

האמת? 
לא הכרתי את המילה. זה מהמילון הפרטי שלך?


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (22/7/09)

ממש לא. 
זה מילה ידועה בעולם הישיבות.. רק מה שאני לא מבינה,,? למה יש בחורים שרואים בזה מיסכנות?


----------



## ורוד פוקסיה (22/7/09)

ראשי תיבות "צדיק ורע לו" 
אחד שהחיים לא מאירים לו פנים למרות שנראה שלא מגיע לו. משתמשים בזה גם בציניות כלפי אחד שנראה כאילו הוא צדיק או כאילו רע לו


----------



## ג נ ו ב (22/7/09)

בעיקרון 
זה ר``ת של צדיק ורע לו. והכוונה שהוא צדיק ורע לו בעולם הזה כי הוא לא נהנה הוא מחמיר על עצמו בהכל. אבל יש גם תוספות שמתאימות.... צעיף וקר לו (ובדרך כלל זה אותם האנשים) שבימי החורף הוא לובש מבוקר עד ערב צעיף המגולגל סביב צווארו, אבל טוען שעדיין קר לו ולא לפתוח חלון או דלת. יש עוד הגדרות לאותם אנשים אבל בגדול זהו


----------

